# Leaf Damage: Amano Shrimp



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

More likely a deficiency causing leaf parts to die off and the amano's are eating the decaying plant material.


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

What minerals? What should I do about it? Thanks.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks like Hygrophila polysperma? Hygros are potassium hogs, start by either getting a bottle of aquatic plant food that is generally a solution containing potassium and iron or potassium sulphate powder from a hydroponics place or good garden center and dosing the tank.

The shrimp could be eating the plant though. If the youngest leaves are getting holes then they might be the reason but old leaves that have holes is probably potassium deficiency and the shrimp are cleaning up the dead parts.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Chance are minimal at best the Amano shrimp are eating the plants, they prefer to eat detritus along the bottom of tank.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

I have witnessed them eating healthy _Persicaria_. No algae left and nothing else to eat? It can happen.


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

I doubt it's potassium deficiency as the soil was dosed with potassium sulfate when it was set up, only a few months ago. It looks so ugly. They've also eaten some of my other plants.

I have noticed that the shrimps really go in fast for the fish food -- I usually try to stop extra food going to the bottom of the tank.

I don't dose in to the water column as I always thought that was a myth -- the plants getting their minerals mostly (entirely) from the roots.

UGLY. UGLY. UGLY.

I'll check the new leaves tomorrow.


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

The shrimp are relatively new -- the problem is relatively new.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I had some Amanos once that would eat holes in some very healthy Glosso. Never had a problem with RCS, for whatever reason.

My guess is that they're just hungry. Try giving them some food made specifically just for shrimp.

David


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Most aquatic plants take in lots of nutrients from the water column. While some hygros have useful roots most are propagated by pulling and trimming the leafless stem bottoms.

Dose more potassium! It is a macro nutrient and isn't replenished by fish poop when used up the way nitrogen and phosphorus can be.

If nothing else the plants will grow better so those hungry Amano shrimp will have more to eat.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

DBridges said:


> I had some Amanos once that would eat holes in some very healthy Glosso. Never had a problem with RCS, for whatever reason.
> 
> My guess is that they're just hungry. Try giving them some food made specifically just for shrimp.
> 
> David


All you need is a $2 bag of frozen peas.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

What light are you using? How long is it on for? What size tank? Have the plants been growing in your tank for a long while before the damage happened?

Can you post more pictures?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump. 

Is this still a problem?


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

I have amano shrimp and they do not harm any of my dozens of plant species unless the leaf is already dying. The amano will definitely eat leaves that are dying or rotting.


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

Tinanti said:


> All you need is a $2 bag of frozen peas.


+1 peas!


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

Zapins said:


> Bump.
> 
> Is this still a problem?


Sorry for the late reply: I don't know how to get the site to send me automatic updates of new posts to my email address. Anyway: not really. I forgot to mention that a cory died, too: no food was getting to the bottom. The plants also needed fertiliser: adding now. 

I have since bought shrimp food to sink to the bottom (so that I don't need to overfeed my fish just to have half a flake land on the substrate). My overfeeding was risking an algae bloom, but, since it was a low-light tank, I could get away with it for a while. I've also been recommended algae pellets for quick-sinking shrimp food: anyone know where I can buy them from (UK), or whether they're any good?


----------

